# Abschalten von Magnetventilen



## Profilator (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

die Risikobeurteilung meiner Maschine hat für die pneumatischen Bewegungen einen PL=c ergeben.
Ich will daher die Magnetventile die diese Bewegungen steuern - z.B. beim Öffnen einer Schutztür -
mit einer Kat. 1 Schaltung (also 1-Kanalig) abschalten. 
Die Magnetventile werden von einer Standard-SPS angesteuert.

Mein Ansatz ist also Schutztürschalter auf Pilz PNOZ und damit die 24VDC Versorgungsspannung der
SPS-Ausgangsbaugruppen schalten. Für die Verkabelung zu den Magnetventilen an der Maschine wende
ich einen Fehlerausschluß an, da alles geschützt in Metallkabelkanälen verlegt wird. Das müsste doch 
so in Ordnung sein, oder ?

MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2012)

Mmh bekommst du den mit deinen Ventilen überhaubt deinen gewünschten PL hin?

Sicherheitsbewertung hört nicht bei der Elektrik auf, auch die Hufschmiede müssen ihr Scheffel dazu beitragen.

Bei der Erfassung, sprich Türenschalter, reicht da auch deine Auslegung für den gewünschten PL.


----------



## Profilator (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

also mir gehts primär um die Abschaltung der Ventile. 
Türschalter auf PNOZ ist sowieso 2-Kanalig, erfüllt den PL=c also ganz locker.


MfG


----------



## Safety (7 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Vorgehensweise wie immer:


PLr ermitteln, in Deinem Fall PLc
Kategorie wählen, hier Kat 1
Forderungen der Kat 1 ermitteln
3.1 Kat B erfüllen
3.2 Grundlegende und Bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien
3.3 Bewährte Bauteile
usw.
Jetzt sehe Dir mal Deine reale Struktur an und identifiziere die in der SF enthaltenen  Bauteile.


Du hast in der Struktur ein Bauteil SPS welches mehrere Spannungseinspeisungen hat hier musst Du beim Hersteller erfragen ob und wenn ja wie die SPS Baugruppe abgeschaltet werden muss um einen PLc zuerfüllen.
Du hast Ventile in der SF die Bewährt sein müssen, da Kat1, in der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 sind keine Pneumatik Ventil als Bewährt aufgeführt, also beim Hersteller erfragen ob diese als Bewährt angesehen werden können.
MTTFd über B10d (Herstellerangabe) für die Ventile ermitteln. Alle Betätigungen gehen in die Berechnung ein.
 
DC nicht relevant
CCF nicht relevant
Das ist nur ein Teil der SF, wenn Du willst können wir gerne das ganze mal durch machen mit Berechnung.


----------



## Tommi (10 Februar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Du hast Ventile in der SF die Bewährt sein müssen, da Kat1, in der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 sind keine Pneumatik Ventil als Bewährt aufgeführt, also beim Hersteller erfragen ob diese als Bewährt angesehen werden können.



Hallo Dieter,

meinst Du, da bekommst Du eine Antwort drauf?
Ich versuche es nächste Woche mal.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (10 Februar 2012)

Hm,

ich denke gerade mal laut nach:

Viele Ventile haben B10d-Werte von 10.000.000, Schütze nur 1.000.000, oder von mir aus auch 1.333.333.
Warum sind dann Schütze nach DIN EN ISO 13849-2 bewährte Bauteile und Ventile nicht?

Oder mache ich einen Denkfehler? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (10 Februar 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Viele Ventile haben B10d-Werte von 10.000.000, Schütze nur 1.000.000, oder von mir aus auch 1.333.333.
> Warum sind dann Schütze nach DIN EN ISO 13849-2 bewährte Bauteile und Ventile nicht?



Also B10d von 10.000.000 bei Pneumatik-Ventilen sind wirklich nicht gerade häufig.
Vorallem wenn du dir die Ventile anschaust, die bei Ventilinseln zum Einsatz kommen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## StructuredTrash (10 Februar 2012)

Mal eine dumme Zwischenfrage. Was soll denn das Abschalten der Ventile bewirken (s. a. RN's Hinweis auf die Hufschmiede)?


----------



## Tommi (10 Februar 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also B10d von 10.000.000 bei Pneumatik-Ventilen sind wirklich nicht gerade häufig.
> Vorallem wenn du dir die Ventile anschaust, die bei Ventilinseln zum Einsatz kommen.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Hallo Dieter,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal Ventile bei Festo angefragt. Die hatten alle 10.000.000.
Aber stimmt, da waren keine von Ventilinseln dabei.

Ich schaue Montag nochmal nach...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (10 Februar 2012)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Mal eine dumme Zwischenfrage. Was soll denn das Abschalten der Ventile bewirken (s. a. RN's Hinweis auf die Hufschmiede)?



die Ventile sollen Bewegungen steuern, wie Schütze das auch tun.
Und RN's Hufschmied ist eine liebevolle Umschreibung für Mitarbeiter
metallverarbeitender Berufe, welche sich auch mit Pneumatik
beschäftigen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (11 Februar 2012)

Hallo Tommi,
Schütze müssen nach einer Europäischen Produktnorm gebaut sein und auch die in der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 im Anhang D aufgeführten Anforderungen erfüllen dann können Sie als Bewährt angesehen werden.
Pneumatik ist da anders man sieht dem Schaltsymbol des Ventils nicht an wie es intern aufgebaut ist, es gibt sogenannte Teiler Sitz Ventile die man eventuell in Sicherheitsfunktionen einsetzen kann bzw. in Kategorie 1 Anwendungen. Kolbenschieberventile sind da wiederrum ungeeignet. Also am besten beim Hersteller des Vertrauens die Anwendung beschreiben und nachfragen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2012)

Interessant ist auch das "Kleingedruckte" bei Ventilen.
Speziell die Anforderungen an die Luftaufbereitung sind oft nicht ohne.
Da haben wir es auf der elektrischen Seite einfach(er) 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## StructuredTrash (11 Februar 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> die Ventile sollen Bewegungen steuern, wie Schütze das auch tun.
> Und RN's Hufschmied ist eine liebevolle Umschreibung für Mitarbeiter
> metallverarbeitender Berufe, welche sich auch mit Pneumatik
> beschäftigen...
> ...


Das ist mir beides klar. Meine Frage ging dahin, was denn passiert, wenn die Ventile abgeschaltet werden. Beim Einsatz von 5/2-Wegeventilen würden doch mit dem Abschalten auch Bewegungen ausgelöst, was beim Öffnen der Schutztür nicht Sinn der Sache ist.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2012)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Das ist mir beides klar. Meine Frage ging dahin, was denn passiert, wenn die Ventile abgeschaltet werden. Beim Einsatz von 5/2-Wegeventilen würden doch mit dem Abschalten auch Bewegungen ausgelöst, was beim Öffnen der Schutztür nicht Sinn der Sache ist.



Frisch mal deine Pneumatik- / Hydraulikkenntnisse auf  

5/2 heißt 5 Anschlüsse und 2 Schaltstellungen.
Über die Art der Betätigung sagt das nichts aus.
Nimm z.B. ein 5/2-Wegeventil mit 2 Spulen, dann hast du ein bistabiles Verhalten und das Ventil bleibt nach dem Ausschalten der Spulen in der letzten Stellung.
Wenn du ein 5/2-Wegenventil mit 1 Spule auf der einen und einer Federrückstellung auf der anderen Seite hast, dann schaltet das Ventil nach Wegschalten der Spule um.

Bei 5/2-Wegeventilen mit 2 Spulen wird also durch das Wegschalten der Spulen verhindert, dass eine weitere Bewegung ausgelöst wird. Nimm als Beispiel Spannvorrichtungen. Unter Umständen müssen diese auch bei offner Schutztür unter Druck sein.
Hier brauchst du solche Ventile. Bei den Schutztüren ist evtl. dann eine sichere Zuhaltung nötig, die erst freigegeben wird, wenn alle gefährlichen Bewegungen ihre Entlagen erreicht haben. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## StructuredTrash (11 Februar 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du ein 5/2-Wegenventil mit 1 Spule auf der einen und einer Federrückstellung auf der anderen Seite hast, dann schaltet das Ventil nach Wegschalten der Spule um.


Entschuldigung, ich habe mich da wohl nicht genau genug ausgedrückt. Ich meinte die o. g. Ventile.


----------



## Tommi (11 Februar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Pneumatik ist da anders man sieht dem Schaltsymbol des Ventils nicht an wie es intern aufgebaut ist, es gibt sogenannte Teiler Sitz Ventile die man eventuell in Sicherheitsfunktionen einsetzen kann bzw. in Kategorie 1 Anwendungen. Kolbenschieberventile sind da wiederrum ungeeignet. Also am besten beim Hersteller des Vertrauens die Anwendung beschreiben und nachfragen.



Hallo Dieter,

ich habe gerade mal ins Tabellenbuch Mechatronik geschaut und folgendes
zum Thema gefunden (siehe Anhang). Ich glaube, das ist das was Du meinst.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Pneumatik ist da anders man sieht dem Schaltsymbol des Ventils nicht an wie es intern aufgebaut ist ...



Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Es gibt sehr wohl unterschiedliche Schaltzeichen für ein Sitz- und ein Schieberventil. Und genauso ist Pneumatische Vorsteuerung und Zwangsführung erkennbar.
Die pneumatischen Schaltzeichen sind nicht weniger aussgaekräftig als die elektrischen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (11 Februar 2012)

Hallo Dieter,
ich bin nur nicht der beste Pneumatiker aber diese Aussage kommt auch von Festo.
 Beispiel: Das Schaltsymbol eines 3/2 Wegeventil ist genormt, sagt aber nichts über den internen Aufbau aus. Die Informationen stehen im Datenblatt.

Also bitte erklär mal was Du meinst, ist sehr interessant.


----------



## Safety (11 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
dies ist aus dem Festo Sicherheitshandbuch:
„Unter folgenden Bedingungen kann man ein Produkt (Pneumatikkomponenten) als Kat. 1 einstufen:
1 Jahr Markterfahrung vorliegt
Mehr als 1000 Stück für vergleichbare Anwendungen Verkauft wurden
Reklamationsrate < 1%
Einsatz entspricht den Vorgaben der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 „

Also Hersteller fragen!!!!


----------



## Tommi (12 Februar 2012)

Hallo Dieter+Dieter,

Ich habe nochmal ins Tabellenbuch Mechatronik geschaut:

Dort gibt es Sperrventile, Druckventile, Stromventile und Wegeventile.
Wegeventile können (siehe Beitrag 16) als Sitz- oder Kolbenschieberventile
ausgeführt sein. Aber das sieht man dem Symbol Wegeventil nicht an.

Wohl aber die Betätigung elektrisch, Druck oder kombiniert.

Vielleicht kann man ein 3/2-Wegeventil als Sitzventil bauen, aber ein 
5/3-Wegeventil nicht .

Ich werde mal unsere "Hufschmiede" fragen, der ein oder andere
mag das wissen... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## van (12 Februar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> dies ist aus dem Festo Sicherheitshandbuch:


gibts das Festo Sicherheitshandbuch auch als download?
Danke


----------



## Safety (12 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
http://www.festo.com/pdf_Flip/Leitfaden_Sicherheit/de/


----------



## Tommi (17 Februar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dies ist aus dem Festo Sicherheitshandbuch:
> „Unter folgenden Bedingungen kann man ein Produkt (Pneumatikkomponenten) als Kat. 1 einstufen:
> 1 Jahr Markterfahrung vorliegt
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Hersteller gefragt und zwar technikservice@festo.com

Die obige Aussage von Safety wurde bestätigt und man kann konkret nach Ventilen fragen,
was "bewährte Bauteile" angeht. Man kriegt innerhalb weniger Stunden per Mail Antwort.

Auch B10-Werte und wie man daraus B10d-Werte bekommt, wird mitgeteilt.

Warum diese Daten nicht einfach ins Netz gestellt werden, weiß ich nicht, habe ich
auch nicht gefragt.

Allen weiter viel Freude mit Druckluft. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (1 März 2012)

Mal ein paar Anmerkungen aus meiner Erfahrung:

vergiss einkanalige Systeme, eine Standardlösung nach PL=d ist insgesamt billiger als das rumknausern und rumrechnen um sich eine einkanalige Lösung schönzurechnen.
Sicherheitsfunktion und Betätigungsventile trennen, für Sicherheit Einzelventile nehmen = viel höherer B10d (z.B. Ventilblock sicheres Entlasten von Festo), da hast Du zertifiziertes Teil PL=d (rechnerisch eigentlich e), dann musst Du nur die Risiken durch die Entlastung näher behandeln und mit geschlossenen Ventilmittelstellungen, Rückschlagventilen; Bremsen etc. absichern
Bei Wartungstürkreisen Zuschaltventil wegschalten, Test per Druckschalter, redundant dazu ein ISO- Sonderventil mit Kolbenschieberabfrage als Redundanz. Damit Hast du auch Pl=d, kann man wegen geringem B10 des Zuschaltventils aber nicht kurzzyklisch schalten. Hast Du aber diversitäre Redundanz in Ventil und Testverfahren.
Die Aussage, ein Kolbenschieberventil sei nicht für Sicherheitszwecke "bewährt" '(oder gar "geeignet")  kann man so pauschal nicht stehen lassen. In allen Architekturen ausser Kat 1 ohnehin nicht, da nur für Kat 1 bewährte Bauteile gefordert sind. Kolbenschieberventile mit ausreichender positiver Überdeckung, Federrückstellung mit dauerfesten Federn sind auch geeignet, wenn eine geringe Leckage nicht sicherheitsrelevant ist und die Luft wie üblich gefiltert ist. Für eher geringe Risiken (ich würde sagen 16er Zylinder mit 5 bar, bis 25er mit Druckreduzierung) durchaus eine Alternative. Bei höheren Risiken ist eine Kat 1 ohehin nicht einsetzbar (rein rechnerisch nach ISO 13849). Bei Pressensicherheitsventilen sieht es anders aus, da mit diesen teils erhebliche Massen hochgehalten werden müssen.
Gruss Andreas


----------



## Profilator (2 März 2012)

Hallo,

also das seh ich etwas anders, wenn die Risikobeurteilung meiner Maschine für die pneumatischen  
Bewegungen einen PL=c ergeben hat dann brauch ich da nichts rumknausern, dann ist das so !

Und wenn das so ist, dann reicht doch eine einfache Kat. 1 Schaltung. Denn der beschriebene Aufwand
mit  Zuschaltventil, Kolbenschieberabfrage usw. ist ja ganz erheblich.  

Übrigens versteh ich die Argumentation nicht ganz - wenn ich Sicherheitsfunktion und Betätigungsventile trenne, dann sollte der B10d doch sowieso kein Problem sein, da  Sicherheitsfunktionen ja üblicherweise 
nicht im Sekundentakt angefordert werden.

MfG


----------



## Safety (2 März 2012)

Hallo Andreas,
ich kann jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum an  einer Sicherheitsfunktion mit einem erforderlichen Performancelevel von „c“  keine einkanalige Struktur wie Kategorie 1 oder b verwenden sollte. Da die B10d Werte teileweise sehr hoch sind kann man auch bei Maschinen mit mittleren Taktzahlen noch einen hohen MTTFd Wert erreichen.  Bei Schnellläufern mit hohen Taktzahlen wird das nichts. Aber es gibt auch sehr viele PLb bzw. PLc Risiken bei Pneumatischen Anwendungen und hier kann eine Lösung eine sichere Entlüftung in PL c sein. Da hier nur selten eine Schaltung erfolgt werden da alle Anforderungen erfüllt auch die Bestätigung des Bewährten Bauteils ist bei bestimmten Herstellern kein Problem.
Das von Dir erwähnte Ventil zur Sicheren Entlüftung empfehle ich schon seit Jahren und habe schon überlegt eine Provision von dem Hersteller einzufordern.
Da es aber nicht immer möglich ist einfach zu entlüften, kann man auch mehrere Kreise aufbauen und alles was sicher Angehalten werden muss eben über einen zweiten Kreis versorgen.
Und hier kann man eben auch mit Kat. 1 vorgehen wenn es das Risiko und die Taktzahlen zulassen oder eben bei höheren Risiken mit anderen redundanten Schaltungen es gibt inzwischen auch viele Stellungsüberwachte Ventile mit denen man dann auch einen entsprechenden DC erreichen kann.

P.S. In dem Sicherheitshandbuch sind doch genügend Beispiele wie man es machen kann.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (2 März 2012)

kommt wohl auf den konkreten Einzelfall an. Bei Massenprodukten kann es schon wirtschaftlich sein an der unteren Grenze der zulässigen Zuverlässigkeit zu arbeiten. Obwohl aus meiner Erfahrung kostengetriggert die Risiken gerade bei Pneumatik unterschätzt werden, ab 20er Zylinder bei 5 Bar kann man mit der Möglichkeit irreversibler Verletzungen rechnen, in aller Regel ist der Zugang auch "häufig", wenn das Ganze nicht grad in irgend einem geschlossenen Gehäuse ist wo allenfalls zur Wartung eingegriffen wird. Sicher wird es bei der Vielfalt der Pneumatik auch Fälle geben, wo Kat 1 ausreicht. Im Sondermaschinenbau macht es aber aus meiner Sicht wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn, Engineeringaufwand mit dem Ziel zu betreiben, die im Einzelfall billigste gerade noch zulässige Lösung zu suchen. Hier ist eine möglicherweise überdimensionierte, aber in >90% der Fälle ohne weiteres Überlegen und Rechnen einsetzbare Lösung insgesamt wirtschaftlicher, wenn ich nicht die Milchmädchenrechnung mache, nur die Kaufpreise der Ventile zu vergleichen.

Wäre z.B. nicht die erste Firma, die meinem Arbeitgeber Maschinen verkauft und die dann vor der endgültigen Abnahme aufwändig nachrüstet, da eben nachgewiesen wird, dass die Berechnung auf (bewusst?) falsch angesetzten Annahmen beruhte, und ein PL=d erforderlich ist. Das aber nicht nur bei Pneumatik. Der Waagniszuschlag für Nachrüstungen und Rückrufe müsste also höher ausfallen etc. Standardisierung vereinfacht aber auch Installation und Programmierung.

Die gelben sicheren Zuschaltventile , die Du wohl mit "Ventil zur Sicheren Entlüftung" meinst, haben wir nur kurz eingesetzt, sie haben sich bei unseren Fällen technologisch nicht bewährt, da eigentlich immer noch Elemente vorhanden sind, die bei Zugang zum Sicherheitsbereich Druck benötigen (Hubtüren, Stopper, Vakuumsauger...).
Zudem ist bei uns 5...15 s Takt eher die Regel als die Ausnahme, dafür sind diese Ventile nicht ausgelegt, auch technisch nicht. Bei Festo kommt aber die nächsten Tage ein Ventil für kurzzyklisches Entlasten raus. Das ist wohl die Großserienversion des bisherigen Sonderventilblocks "sicheres Entlasten", der damals in der Entwicklung für Sonderprodukte entwickelt wurde, u.a auch auf unser Drängen, ein entsprechendes Produkt anzubieten und unter unserer Mitarbeit. Da gibts wohl mehrere Leute die da Tantiemen verlangen könnten .  Aber da das eine Sonderentwicklung war, war es eben nicht ausoptimiert hinsichtlich einer kostenoptimalen Herstellung und kleinen Bauform.  Wenn es was taugt, werden wir dann sicher auf das neue Ventil umschwenken, ggf. als einzige Lösung ausser bei Pressen.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Tommi (3 März 2012)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Bei Festo kommt aber die nächsten Tage ein Ventil für kurzzyklisches Entlasten raus.



Hallo Andreas,

hast Du darüber nähere Infos?
Dann bitte posten. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (3 März 2012)

Hallo,
das MS6SV hat einen B10d Wert von 500.000 und kann einen PL von e erreichen. Das reicht sehr oft bei Automatisch laufenden Maschinen mit reinen Wartungstüren, habe ich schon oft berechnet.
Aber es gibt doch schon Lösungen wenn man das neue Sicherheitshandbuch ansieht.
z.B. Seite 38 und Seite 40.
Wie geschrieben es ist eben nicht immer möglich einfach zu entlüften, dann machen mehrere Kreise Sinn!


----------

